# K2 Aspect vs...?



## YourMomsNewFriend (Sep 13, 2020)

I've put 10 years on T1s and I've been happy with them all the way. Anyone try the Aspects and not like them or did you choose another boot for a particular reason?


----------



## Ole (Mar 25, 2019)

I have them and love them for splitboarding in demanding conditions. The footprint is huge, but that sole saved me one time I realized I was stuck in a steep and icy patch with sharp rocks down below, and hardboot skiers came sliding down from above. I was able to get off the board and kick that sharp edged sole into the ice and get up to safety, absolutley exhausted but able to carry on. For resort riding and short no-risk splitboarding trips I like to use my Burton Ions because of the heeldrag I get from the Aspects. But I love them cause I´m able to ride more extreme conditions, I view them as a great mountaineering / backcountry boot.


----------



## YourMomsNewFriend (Sep 13, 2020)

Ole said:


> I have them and love them for splitboarding in demanding conditions. The footprint is huge, but that sole saved me one time I realized I was stuck in a steep and icy patch with sharp rocks down below, and hardboot skiers came sliding down from above. I was able to get off the board and kick that sharp edged sole into the ice and get up to safety, absolutley exhausted but able to carry on. For resort riding and short no-risk splitboarding trips I like to use my Burton Ions because of the heeldrag I get from the Aspects. But I love them cause I´m able to ride more extreme conditions, I view them as a great mountaineering / backcountry boot.


Thanks for all the info. Sounds like they're similar in intent to the T1s. Let me ask you since you mentioned footprint and heeldrag. What's your boot size and how thick is the ankle portion up the leg? Can you get pants over them?


----------



## Ole (Mar 25, 2019)

YourMomsNewFriend said:


> Thanks for all the info. Sounds like they're similar in intent to the T1s. Let me ask you since you mentioned footprint and heeldrag. What's your boot size and how thick is the ankle portion up the leg? Can you get pants over them?


I have size US 10 in Aspects, and I ride a hovercraft 160 split, so that`s 264 ww. I can`t adjust my medium Karakorams to the toeside edge any more to lessen the heeldrag, but my 10.5 Ions are pretty perfect aligned in the same binding. I haven`t thought much about the thickness on the ankles. They have the Boa knob sticking out, but my pants go over it no problem. The inner boa and lacIng outside is something I really like about them. You can lock the laces for different lower and upper tension.


----------



## YourMomsNewFriend (Sep 13, 2020)

Ole said:


> I have size US 10 in Aspects, and I ride a hovercraft 160 split, so that`s 264 ww. I can`t adjust my medium Karakorams to the toeside edge any more to lessen the heeldrag, but my 10.5 Ions are pretty perfect aligned in the same binding. I haven`t thought much about the thickness on the ankles. They have the Boa knob sticking out, but my pants go over it no problem. The inner boa and lacIng outside is something I really like about them. You can lock the laces for different lower and upper tension.


I like. Very similar to the old T1s. We have a similar setup. Venture Zephyr 159, 9.5, M Karakorams. I'm doing it.


----------



## kimchijajonshim (Aug 19, 2007)

I own a pair, although I haven't ridden them yet. 

The footprint is indeed enormous (I'm a 10.5), especially on the heel. I don't plan to run them inbounds because of the bulk. I wouldn't be comfortable with them on a board narrower than 265-ish-- whereas I'm comfortable on boards down to 255 on my size 10 Adidas Tacticals. For splitboarding, I'm less concerned because I'm not going to looking to carve hardpack in those conditions. With a 9.5 you're probably ok unless you're riding particularly narrow boards.
They also sit pretty high because the outsole lugs adds stack height. I don't mind this and actually prefer sitting a little higher on the board, but not everyone feels the same way.
The laces that come with them (at least on the 2020s) are garbage. I haven't even ridden them and I've already torn one. Just throw them out and immediately replace them with the paracord ones in the box.
The lace hooks are kind of odd (the hook is top heavy and kind of sharp), but pretty minor complaint in grand scheme of thing. I would make sure you carry a spare set of laces (should do that anyway) in case you snap a pair against the lace hooks..


----------



## Ole (Mar 25, 2019)

kimchijajonshim said:


> I own a pair, although I haven't ridden them yet.
> 
> The footprint is indeed enormous (I'm a 10.5), especially on the heel. I don't plan to run them inbounds because of the bulk. I wouldn't be comfortable with them on a board narrower than 265-ish-- whereas I'm comfortable on boards down to 255 on my size 10 Adidas Tacticals. For splitboarding, I'm less concerned because I'm not going to looking to carve hardpack in those conditions. With a 9.5 you're probably ok unless you're riding particularly narrow boards.
> They also sit pretty high because the outsole lugs adds stack height. I don't mind this and actually prefer sitting a little higher on the board, but not everyone feels the same way.
> ...


I also broke my original laces pretty quick. It was then I realized that I had been tying them the wrong way, pulling upwards when tightening the lower zone. I think you are supposed to pull the laces outwards, then lock them with the hooks.


----------



## YourMomsNewFriend (Sep 13, 2020)

I just got the boots and they're actually quite nice. I will miss the double boa a lot, but it's not really the thing that you buy a pair of boots for. They're a little more secure overall and have more feeling in them. Exactly as expected. After you cinch down so many things and tighten your bindings down, what exactly do the laces even do? Serious not serious question 

For such a stiff boot, they're pretty comfortable to walk in. I hope they last.


----------



## Ole (Mar 25, 2019)

YourMomsNewFriend said:


> I just got the boots and they're actually quite nice. I will miss the double boa a lot, but it's not really the thing that you buy a pair of boots for. They're a little more secure overall and have more feeling in them. Exactly as expected. After you cinch down so many things and tighten your bindings down, what exactly do the laces even do? Serious not serious question
> 
> For such a stiff boot, they're pretty comfortable to walk in. I hope they last.


Nice, to me they are really comfy too. Nice thing about the lacing and boa is that you can really dial inn the stiffness. You get the freedom of lacing and can add as much of the boa as you want. And you can easilly switch between two setups, which is great on the ascent.


----------



## KpHIL1971 (Feb 6, 2021)

I was rocking multiple pairs of T1s over the years and the comfort and footprint was excellent. I mainly splitboard and am looking for something a little more burly. I ordered these and tried them on. Normally I always wear an 11 in K2 boots. These boots are a little too small. Unfortunately with the bulk and heal drag issues the 11.5 just seems too big. Well constructed but way too bulky.


----------

